# Software to capture Xbox in-game video.



## Convert (Jul 14, 2005)

My PC friends are able to record video footage of games on Xbox, and I have no idea how. I don't mean just holding a camera to the screen. 

Anyone know how I can do this?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 14, 2005)

without trying to sound pedantic, why don't you ask them? they obviously already know the answers you want...


----------



## Convert (Jul 14, 2005)

But they are using PCs... it's an actual set up on the PC (which is connected to the Xbox).


----------



## barhar (Jul 14, 2005)

You can purchase any video tuner / capture PCI card ['Alchemy TV' ('http://miglia.com/products/video/alchemytv/') and 'Televio' (http://www.televio.com/')], or the 'eyeTV 200' ['http://www.elgato.com'] and use the respective software.

If you want to play the game - still using a TV; as well as, record the action - you will require a TV coaxial splitter and two 75 ohm [RG-59] coaxial cables.  Plug the existing XBox to TV cable into the splitters 'IN' connector, one of the new coaxial cables into an 'OUT' connector and to the TV.  The remaining new coaxial cable goes into the remaining 'OUT' connector and to the PCI video capture / TV tuner card's or eyeTV's 200 'ANT' input connector.


----------

